# Czyszczenie gentoo (desktop na serwer)

## netruner

Witam

Długi czas pracowałem na gentoo jako desktop i serwer jednocześnie. 

Od 2 lat pracuje już jako serwer tylko. Jednak pozostało wszytko gnome, compiz i inne aktualnie nie potrzebne rzeczy.

Jak i co odinstalować żeby zrobić porządek ?

Aktualnie pracuje z apache, php, postgres, mysql, python.

Czy tyle wystarczy ?

```
emerge -C  xorg-server gnome compiz
```

Co jeszcze odpalić po takiej de instalacji ?

----------

## mziab

Przejrzyj sobie /var/lib/portage/world, kasując z niego niepotrzebne pakiety. Potem zrób emerge --depclean.

----------

## szczerb

Proponuje zacząć od zmiany profilu z desktop na bardziej minimalistyczny server, następnie dostosowanie flag USE. Później powywalać X i reszte z world, depclean, -DuNva world, korekta flag, -DuNva world, etc. do skutku.

----------

## Belliash

Nie migrowalbym desktopa na serwer, miedzy innymi ze wzgledow bezpieczenstwa...

Zaczalbym od formatu i wybrania profilu hardened - do tego dorzucilbym jeszcze PaX + GrSecurity i powiedzialbym ze serwer jest 'w miare bezpieczny'.

W kazdym badz razie - zawsze pzostana smieci a mieszanie z USE i kilkukrotna rekompilacja nie ma sensu

----------

## szczerb

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> W kazdym badz razie - zawsze pzostana smieci a mieszanie z USE i kilkukrotna rekompilacja nie ma sensu

 Wystarczy jednokrotna i to nie wszystkiego. Poza tym dlaczego niby nie ma sensu?

Inna sprawa, że jeśli dobrze pamiętam to gdyby miał faktycznie wybrać profil hardened to powinien faktycznie wszystko przebudować bo gcc hardened ma pewne patche zwiększające bezpieczeństwo.

----------

## netruner

Wolał bym nie robić formatu. Ponieważ aktualnie serwer ciągle pracuje ma około 20-30 użytkowników online.

Dlatego będę próbował jak najbezpieczniej. Czyli na początek odinstaluje to co nie potrzebne a później spróbuje przejść na serwer.

Do całkowitej nowej instalacji poczekam do zmiany dysków lub sprzętu.

----------

## szczerb

Naprawde nie widze, żadnego powodu do instalacji od zera. Ani przy zmianie dysków ani z reguły przy zmianie sprzętu. Przy zmianie na inną platformę zdecydowanie bym wolał zmienić flagi na bardziej ogólne i puścić -e world, dzień lub dwa później przyjść i przerzucić dyski/dane do nowego sprzętu, zmienić flagi na odpowiednie i znowu puścić -e world. A przy upgradzie często nawet to nie będzie potrzebne.

Zmiana na hardened faktycznie sporo zmieni, ale profil server to tylko mniejszy zestaw domyślnych flag USE, więc nie będzie to wcale bolesne ani ryzykowne.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Przejrzyj sobie /var/lib/portage/world, kasując z niego niepotrzebne pakiety. Potem zrób emerge --depclean.

 

To naprawdę jest dobry pomysł? Dziś przecież używa się eix, a ręczne grzebanie w pliku world... hmmm...

----------

## szczerb

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *mziab wrote:*   Przejrzyj sobie /var/lib/portage/world, kasując z niego niepotrzebne pakiety. Potem zrób emerge --depclean. 
> 
> To naprawdę jest dobry pomysł? Dziś przecież używa się eix, a ręczne grzebanie w pliku world... hmmm...

 A co ma do tego eix? Przejrzenie świata od czasu do czasu wcale nie jest złym pomysłem - pomaga wykryć przypadkowe przeinstalowanie czegoś bez -1 lub --oneshot. I przy usuwaniu większej liczby rzeczy tak jest wygodniej niż z -C.

----------

## BeteNoire

Jeszcze nigdy nie grzebałem world ani nie reinstalowałem czegoś z oneshot i nie mam żadnych problemów.

----------

## szczerb

Jeśli zdarzało Ci się reinstalować jakieś pakiety, które były zależnościami pakietów z world bez --oneshot to dodawałeś je do world. Zależności pakietów zmieniają sie z wersji na wersje a czasem pomiędzy - jeśli poprzednie były błędne. Dodając mase rzeczy do world robi się straszny bałagan. depclean nie zadziała wtedy jak trzeba bo zbędnę pakiety mogą być w world itd. 

Generalnie w world powinny być tylko programy które bezpośrednio chcesz.

----------

## BeteNoire

Czyli nie ma sposobu na automatyczne usunięcie tych niepotrzebnych zależności, jesli nie używało się --oneshot?

----------

## SlashBeast

One wtedy nie sa depami a pelnoprawnymi paczkami w systemie.

----------

## szczerb

Dokładnie - skoro coś zainstalowałeś to znaczy, że to chcesz. Albo nie czytałeś dokumentacji   :Laughing: 

----------

